
Arizona's mysterious rocks that tell the time - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180516-arizonas-mysterious-clock-of-ancient-times
======
majos
> When Zoll spoke to the Hopi, he learned that the panel appeared to mark
> religious celebrations and important dates for farmers. On 21 April, a day
> associated with the first planting, a shadow’s bottom edge touches a carving
> resembling a corn stalk. One of the most compelling findings comes on 8
> July, the end of a 16-day Hopi period of prayer and meditation. On that day,
> the sun perfectly outlines a figure that appears to be dancing.

Does this not sound somewhat...coincidental? Like p-hacking using 365 days and
a bunch of images?

~~~
mmjaa
I guess you didn't read the part where there have been multiple sites
discovered, with the same degree of 'co-incidence' (pun!) discovered..

~~~
majos
I did read that part. It seemed like more of the same ("in each of these
places, there are some interesting light patterns on specific bits of art at
different times").

If it's the _same_ coincidences (e.g. all of them light up the dancer on the
same day) that's different. But since the article wants this to be
interesting, the fact that they don't say this suggests it's not the case (or
maybe the article is unclear).

~~~
mmjaa
The article does mention that at different sites around the area, at the same
time of the year, the same symbols (concentric circles) are indicated .. which
means, its not coincidence, but rather co-incidence. ;)

